# fertility yoga poses!



## rubygirl36 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.yoga4fertility.com/yoga4fertility/poses.html

i just found this awesome site that gives 5 poses with good alternatives or the beginner or inflexible! it also explains how the poses help with ttcing!

i'm gonna post this everywhere!


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I just started taking a general yoga class, so I will keep these in mind.


----------



## Eliza12 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for these! I tried a couple of them the other day, and if nothing else, they are really relaxing.


----------



## rubygirl36 (May 9, 2010)

you both are very welcome! enjoy!


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

Those are great! Thanks!


----------

